# Beethoven symphonies



## Geclef21 (Aug 5, 2010)

I think of all the recordings and perfoemences I have heard of the Beethoven Sym. I still believe that the best preformences were by Meastro Aturo Toscanini No conductor as been able to top these preformences Further, nobody as concudted the Dance of the hours quite like Toscanini and the Pictures at an Exibition


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

I suspect you've confused between this forum and your blog.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> like Toscanini and the Pictures at an Exibition


Pictures at an Exibition is my favourite conductor.


----------



## PicklePepperPiper (Aug 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Pictures at an Exibition is my favourite conductor.


Meastro* And what amazing preformences he gives.
-PPP


----------

